# What does the +1 mean when the gun displays how much ammo a handgun holds?



## oakland911

I am assuming it refers to the bullet in the chamber but I cant find any info anywhere. Thanks so much!:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911

+1 means 1 in the barrel.
10+1 or 17+1, the first number is the amount the magazine will hold, the +1 is one round pre loaded in the barrel. This way you do not have to rack the slide if the time comes that you have to use your weapon to protect your life or the life of a loved one.
:smt1099


----------

